

It’s Time to Play Moneyball: The Investment Readiness Level - duck
http://steveblank.com/2013/11/25/its-time-to-play-moneyball-the-investment-readiness-level/

======
dsugarman
You can't over generalize startups like this, every startup has different
obstacles a different business model, market, etc. You can't just box them and
show the metrics as if they are all the same, they will learn to game your
system very quickly which has them working towards a very different goal than
ultimate success. Also, this system seems like an unnecessary hassle, all the
time spent here will detract from the time spent creating value for the
company.

I am all for a more metric based investment philosophy in the industry,
revenue/profit might be a good place to start..

------
1337biz
Random question: Is it correct to call it readyness or readiness and if so,
why?

~~~
gjm11
The usual form is "readiness". According to the OED, "readyness" went out some
time in the 17th century. I think terminal "y"s quite often turn into "i" when
a suffix is added (ready -> readier; daily -> dailies; thirty -> thirtieth);
there is probably an interesting reason for this but I don't know it.

